# Jiang Baguazhang



## oaktree (Oct 27, 2012)

This style has some very interesting characteristics to it. I see patterns from other styles such as Cheng. A big thing is the arch downs and the piercing palms you find in other styles most notable is at the 1:20 mark which reminds me of Liang style. I really do not see much Xingyiquan in this routine. Jiang's movements appear more simplied then the more complex and tigher circular Bagua styles. 

Anyway a beautiful style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2012)

:xtrmshock WHAT!!!!! :mst: No Mud stepping :uhyeah:

Way back with my first sifu one of the 2 forms I learaned was Jiang....or possibly Liang.... not sure.


----------

